# Bug hunting anyone?



## ebenjamin85

I just started the thread and already we have another. 

Mulligan- 1
Lightening bug- 0

I'm really not made out for this rural living and am a city girl at heart.... I can't deal with all the buggies lately!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Mulligan say's I'll protect you mom...

My Woody is quite the bug eater...I was out with a friend on my boat fly-fishing one evening. Of course Woody was along as well. Just prior to dark we had a mayfly hatch that almost covered the inside of the boat and old Woody was just licking them up...good protein!!!

Pete


----------



## jluke

*Maisie, too...*

Maisie chases and catches: moths, butterflies (ah...), lightning bugs and various flying critters that I can't identify. She's tried for bees, but I try to stop her. The lightning bug thing is really funny -- she makes a very odd face when she gets one in her mouth -- mustn't like the feel!


----------



## ms_summer

Summer likes to catch flies. And bees, although we don't let her....


----------



## brianne

Chumlee is an expert fly catcher! He doesn't care about other bugs (or maybe he's just a big scaredy cat ) but when he sees a fly, he's on a mission.


----------



## OriJames

I've never seen Jasmine go nuts over a bug, but she's definitely like a one-girl SWAT team if she sees one in the house. She'll just stare at it and watch it move, Ori couldn't really care less. A fly will land on his nose when sleeping and if he's in the mood, he'll lazily snap at it, other times, I have to shoo it off.

They both go nuts if we unfortunately get a mouse invasion though. I've never seen them catch one, but I've had the disturbing job to clean up the bodies I find on the kitchen and dining room floors. Ugh!


----------



## coffenut

LOL ... between Káva and my 3 kitties, bugs don't stand a chance in my house. They fair not much better outside my back door as Káva sits in wait for them. Now if I could just get her to go after mosquitoes ....


----------



## inge

Liza is my bug catcher. As small as she is, she is quite the hunter. Tess can't be bothered.


----------



## Ljilly28

Lushie grossed me out today by parading in with a huge dead dragon fly she nabbed. She hunts them for an hour at a time.


----------



## dmist

Riley loves to chase butterflies and lightening bugs.He also tries to bite bees :doh:


----------



## Tennyson

Mick goes after 1000 leggers. Hits them with his paw. Of all the insects I really hate the 1000 leggers. They are incredibly fast and just gross.


----------



## ebenjamin85

Tennyson said:


> Mick goes after 1000 leggers. Hits them with his paw. Of all the insects I really hate the 1000 leggers. They are incredibly fast and just gross.


That makes me cringe just thinking about it. Yuck!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

What is a 1000 legger? Centipede? Ewww.


----------



## mooselips

let's see......

Since we've been at the cottage Bridget has been doing well with the bug thing.

Deerflies
1 caterpillar (yuck a big hairy black thing)
dragonflies (they really crunch)
Shad flies
dead mice from my neighbors house....(they're skeletonized yuck)
Big black ants
little red ants...(she didn't like those)

and plenty of SEAWEED...(I call it her salad)


----------



## OutWest

Tess _loves_ chasing bugs! Tucker does not care at all.


----------



## Wendy427

ms_summer said:


> Summer likes to catch flies. And bees, although we don't let her....


Lacey does the same thing. When a fly makes its way into the house, Lacey's on the prowl. She hasn't caught one yet.

And bees! My gawd we have those huge bumble bees around the Russian Sage. More than once she's gotten pretty close to catching one in her mouth! :doh: :no: I try to keep an eye on her in the summer, for sure!


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Unfortunately, we live in the country and have to share with mice, we have 2 Maine *****, one is a mouser and the other will play with the mouse his brother caught....so lazy. Bayne will alert us to a mouse on the counter, his eyes are sharp, what a team we have. LOL

Oh, and the mouser is also the bug and fly catcher, the only bug he won't touch are those ones we call the 'ugly bug', it's so ugly and doesn't fly. He will catch them in mid air with his paws, it's so funny to watch.


----------



## MurphyDawg

Add two more goldens to the "bug catching" club! Murphy used to be quite the hunter when he was little but now he will come and stomp bugs for me if I yell "bug".

Saffron hunts bugs on her own for the extra protein...she eats them :yuck: The other day we were cleaning off the patio furniture and getting the deck area set up. A spider we disturbed was stuck to a line of his web blowing toward her in the wind and she just opened her mouth grabbed it and swallowed it whole! She will hunt them across the floor. There are some larger insects she just kills and leaves (usually hunter spiders) I wonder if they don't smell good? Saf would hunt small rodents and birds if she found any, she's very prey driven. So far I have not caught her with anything too nasty.

They would go after bees to but I discourage it, Murphy got stung/bit bay something when we were travelling a few summers ago and had a horrible reaction to it on his lip. He had to be on Benedryl for days and ended up with a large sore that took several weeks to heal.

Funny dogs, when they caught and squished the spider that was in my dirty laundry that suprised me and caused me to yell, they were so proud of themselves. Murphy went directly to the kitchen and barked at the treat jar...he wanted to be "paid" for services rendered 

Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------



## Sosoprano

We hardly need to skim the pool anymore because Pippa has made it her mission to swim around and chomp up any bugs that dared to drown in her favorite play place. On land, she doesn’t mind so much; she’ll just watch them crawl by. Watson is oblivious to them.


----------



## Pammie

Mines a moth eater and right now we have a bunch! He seems to go after the bigger beefy guys! LOL! ick  :yuck:

August is coming and around here that is when the Praying Mantis appear! For me it is a month long horror story- I hate/despise/fear them like nobodies business! Bryley, however, finds them to be most amusing. I run around the yard screaming (I really can't help it, it's primitive!) like a little girl which gets him super excited. Last year he was just a pup and I was able to distract or remove him, this year I know there will be consumption accompanied by crunching. *cringes*


----------



## ebenjamin85

I'm glad to know we're not alone in Mulligan's dirty habit! I think he kills them by licking them to death (because he doesn't eat them)... go figure, licked to death by a golden. Good thing licks can't kill people.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

*June bug killer!*

I despise june bugs. Maddie made it her mission to eliminate those horrible bugs from our patio last year. She'd wait for them to hit the window of the back door, then stick her head out the doggie door & crunch them. One got in the house & she took care of it. My hero!


----------



## mudEpawz

i have a bug hunter too! Chloe will eat anything including spiders, moths, bees, ants. She goes nuts when she finds them. I love it! I HATE creepy crawly things and I think knows that she is "protecting" me. 

here is a clip of chloe hunting a spider at my old condo


----------



## Pup

Sometimes when I let Rain out to go potty, i'll do the dishes or something and keep an eye on her from the kitchen window, and ill just see her in the grass, with her head down, slowly walking, looking for bugs! Once I found her with worms hanging out of her mouth....lol


----------



## Dexter12

Dex likes to: dig up grub, catch moths and dig at ant hills. If it moves and catches his attention, he's going to go after it.


----------



## BKLD

Jane is a fly eater, and will go after the occasional beetle or hornet if it gets close enough. But if there's a fly, she focuses on it so intently and will snap it up if it is foolish enough to get too close. A bit yucky to us, but she is great at pest control.


----------



## coffenut

Káva and the Beetle last night


----------



## mpewe

Elvis jumps up when he sees a spider crawling by him as if he's scared, then follows it everywhere, nose right behind it, while occasionally looking at me as if to say uhh aren't you going to kill it?? He doesn't eat them, although he does catch the flies that bother him but apparently spiders aren't good to eat!


----------



## jaxdepo

I had forgotten how helpful they are with bugs until I got Jax!! Since I freak out to most bugs, I should have done this earlier! Hunt away little dogs, better them getting it done then me I say!


----------



## My Ali-bug

_*Ali is big into ants right now and she has caught a few moths (which is fine by me!) I think the cutest thing is when she goes after a butterfly though! She looks so happy bounding around in the grass after a butterfly!

I am afraid of the day when she discovers bees and spiders though...*_


----------



## Mom of Maizie

Maizie finds bugs in the house, too. If she finds a dead one, she rolls on it!!! :yuck:LOL! 

Now that autumn is approaching, she's loving to play with the grasshoppers outside. She is so gentle with them, she can play with the same one for a long time. I guess that must be because of what they call their "soft mouth."


----------

